# Gentoo Meinungen für einen Newbie

## floe-de

Hallo,

wollt mal nach ein par Meinungen hören, benutze zur Zeit RedHat 7.3

hab aber so ziemlich jede bekannte Distribution schon ausprobiert.

Ich will mir nun ein schmales aber schnelles Gnome 2 System mit OpenOffice & Evolution aufbauen. Mal ein DVD mit Xine schauen und vielleicht ab und an mal ein paar spiele mit wine(x) zocken

So nun zu meinen Fragen:

Ist Gentoo für die oben genannten Sachen das richtige, oder sollte ich ehr was anderes nehmen ?

Kann man in diesem Forum auch einfache Fragen stellen, den ich denke Gentoo User kennen sich meist besser in Linux aus ?

----------

## citizen428

 *floe-de wrote:*   

> 
> 
> 1. Ist Gentoo für die oben genannten Sachen das richtige, oder sollte ich ehr was anderes nehmen ?
> 
> 2. Kann man in diesem Forum auch einfache Fragen stellen, den ich denke Gentoo User kennen sich meist besser in Linux aus ?

 

ad 1. Da du schreibst "klein und schnell" schreit das ja quasi nach Gentoo, oder?  :Wink: 

ad 2. Natürlich kannst du hier auch einfache Fragen stellen, ist ja noch kein Meister vom Himmel gefallen. Aber sei vor dem Posten bitte so nett FAQ und die Forensuche zu bemühen.

----------

## floe-de

Vielen DAnk, dann werd ich mich mal ins Gentoo Abenteuer stürzen.

----------

## tuxus_

Die Dokumentation auf www.gentoo.org ist auch wirklich hervorragend und gesplittet nach Installation, Desktop, Portage, Java etc.

Viel Spass!

----------

## kannX

Also im Bezug auf Linux selbst bist du ja kein Bewbie mehr, aber ich wollte mal Anmerken das Gentoo auch optimal für Linuxanfänger ist. Die Installation sollte eigentlich kein grosses Problem darstellen wenn man nach der Anleitung vorgeht. Der grosse Vortiel für Linux-Anfänger liegt bei Gentoo darin das man mit einem sehr schlichten System anfängt, also z.B. im "/etc" Verzeichnis (fast) noch nichts drinn liegt. Man kann seinem System also quasi beim "wachsen" zuschauen und sich mit allem ausführlich vertraut machen.

Wenn man einen Anfänger vor eine der grossen Distributionen wie SuSE oder RedHat setzt wird er wohl kaum den Mut haben irgentwas im System anzurühren (abgesehen von den grafischen Konfigurationsprogrammen die grösstenteils Müll sind).

----------

## n0ll4k

hoffe mal das es wirklich so einfach ist wie alle sagen wollte mich nächstes wochenede auch mal dran setzten mit nem kumpal ma sehen was bei raus kommt.  :Wink: 

----------

## Jazz_Rabbit

Ich denke, die Hälfte die Gentoo-User würden bis heute kein lauffähiges

System vor sich haben, wenn die Installationsanleitung mies wär.

Was Dokumentation angeht, ist diese bei Gentoo hervorragend.

Jedoch lässt es sich nicht leugnen, dass diese Distri sehr wohl Linux-

Erfahrung vorraussetzt. Also einem Newbie würd ichs nicht sofort

empfehlen. Für jeden, der mal RedHat oder SuSE aufgesetzt hat,

ja, den würd ich Gentoo doch empfehlen.

Ich kenn ja ein paar Leute, die haben gleich mit Debian angefangen.

Die haben mehr dazugelernt, als Sie bei SuSE oder RedHat je könnten

(im Normalfall), brauchten aber viermal solange, um GNU/Linux zu

verstehen.

Umso mehr lernt man bei Gentoo. Vor allem was Kernel und Programme

kompilieren angeht.

----------

## Deever

Ich kann nur beistimmen. Nen kumpel von mir war jahrelang selbsternannter "WinDummie", da hat er "mal so kurz" FreeBSD probiert und ist gleich durchgestiegen. Von linux hingegen behauptet er heute noch, er habe kein plan davon!  :Rolling Eyes: 

Aber es gibt auch normalsterbliche...

----------

